
Rules of thumb - kirubakaran
http://www.rulesofthumb.org/
======
icey
I'm not sure if this is your site or not, but I'd like to see an (easily
findable) list of the Top N rules, either per category, or for the whole site.
I get terribly frustrated when things are rated and I can't sort them.

 _Edit_ I see the link to sort, but it's not intuitive.

~~~
kirubakaran
It is not my website, I am sorry. I understand the current presentation is
bad.

------
endlessvoid94
> The goal of this website is to gather every rule of thumb on earth into one
> gargantuan, easily searchable online reference database that will be
> accessible from anywhere in the world and continue to grow forever.

I'd say it also needs to be easily BROWSABLE. Currently, it is not.

I think it's a fantastic idea though. Just needs some hammering out.

